# Oracle one touch not heating after descale



## Sarah Holli (Dec 29, 2021)

Ho, my 7 month old oracle one touch has stopped heating past 71-73 degrees following a descale! I descaled it back in September with no issues.

There appears to be no water in the steam boiler, nothing on trying to drain it.

The pump doesn't kick in for the short period ot usually does on turning it on.

I've looked through past posts & have tried the following:

Turning off at the wall overnight with valves open.

Tipping it 45 degrees whilst turning it on, tipping it 45 degrees & wiggling it a bit.

Factory re-set.

Opening the right hand valve & turning off & on.

Can't run a further descale cycle as it needs to be at a temp beyond the 71-73 degrees it's reaching.

The right hand steam boiler is seemingly empty, nothing drains on Opening the valve.

The water filter is well-soaked!

Any ideas I haven't tried yet?


----------



## JB Berks (11 mo ago)

Sarah Holli said:


> Ho, my 7 month old oracle one touch has stopped heating past 71-73 degrees following a descale! I descaled it back in September with no issues.
> 
> There appears to be no water in the steam boiler, nothing on trying to drain it.
> 
> ...


Hello, did you have any success in fixing your machine? The exact same thing has happened to me, while trying to descale. Would love to hear what worked (if anything!).


----------



## Tomr18222 (1 mo ago)

Exactly the same experience here as well.
Had a Sage repair man out under warranty. Descaled just now after 2 months as advised, exact same issue.
So I’ll be calling tomorrow sadly.


----------

